# Eastern Euro footy tips from Kings Of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 21, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Mauro Santangelo*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Poland » Ekstraklasa » Pogon Szczecin - Lech Poznan
Bet Type: 1x2
Lech Poznan 2.45, at Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!

For today there were released 7 premium tips by 2 Tipster 
Team members. The above tip is randomly chosen from 
all these premium tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact' webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 2, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

V2 system tip from* G Sports*, Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Romania » Liga I » Pandurii - Ceahlaul
*1% - Pandurii (1) 1.53* - 1X2, Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

_Good luck!_

For today there were relased 8 system tips. This tip is
randomly chosen.
-----
For today until 15:30 CET there were released only 2 premium
tips by 1 Tipster Team member.

---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 11, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by *BagMan*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Romania » Liga I » Steaua Bucuresti - Vaslui
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Steaua -2 1.80*, Pinnacle (19:30 CET)

This is a premium tip.
Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 20, 2014)

Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds

Free tip by "BetBrain", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Ukraine » Premier League » Ch. Odessa - Dnipro 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Dnipro -1 1.88, Pinnacle (18:30 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 26, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " BetBrain ", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Poland » Ekstraklasa » Legia - Zawisza
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Legia -1.25 1.92, Pinnacle (20:30)

Good luck!
--------------- 
_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 2, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain *", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Romania » Liga I » CFR Cluj - Concordia 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*CFR Cluj -1 2.01*, Pinnacle, (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 23, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *The BetBrain *",  Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Romania » Romanian Cup » Steaua Bucuresti - Astra
Asian Handicap
*Steaua Bucuresti -1 2.27* (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

_Just for good and serious sports-bettors:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Ask for details through our "Contact" webpage.
The conditions/details were revised, there are
some significant changes!_
--------------- ---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jun 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip from " The BetBrain":

Soccer » Belarus » Vysshaya Liga » Sachter Soligorsk - Slutsk
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Sachter Soligorsk -1.5 2.04*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

Good luck!

Here are The BetBrain's overall stats since he joined
Kings Of Odds (11 Apr): 
51 Won  - 60 Lost -9 Pushed (Void)
+337.16 units (1 unit = 0.1% of the bankroll)
---------------

_We have a new tipster on the site!
He's "At the Races", is a pro bettor (former bookie) and he 
will be giving tips on the UK horse races._
---------------

For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 2, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain *":

Soccer » Poland » Ekstraklasa » Legia - Gornik Z.
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Legia -0.75 1.88*, at Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage*, 
and his full results/stats table since 11 April!

As you can see, in this period of time he released
192 tips, which means 96 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+442.48 units profit*, 
which means a *44.25% bankroll increase*.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD
One week: 40 USD
One day: 13 USD*
-----
Special guarantees:

One month:
There must be at least a 100 units (10% of bankroll) profit, 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

One week:
There must be at least a 22 units (2.2% of bankroll) profit, 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

One day:
There must be at least a 3 units profit (0.3% of bankroll), 
otherwise you get the tips extra days, until this goal is reached.

The guarantees which are valid for other site tipsters are not
 valid for the BetBrain.
---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 15, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Poland » Ekstraklasa » Jagiellonia - Legia
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Legia -0.75 1.95*, at Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage* and his 
full results/stats since 11 April at our website!

As you can see, in this period of time he released
218 tips, which means 109 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+506.7 units profit*, 
which means a *50.67% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD
One week: 40 USD
One day: 13 USD*

All subscription memberships are fully guaranteed! 
If you don't make a profit, you will get his tips until
you will be in profit.
Read the details on The BetBrain's tipster webpage.
--------------- ---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, make money, have 
your own successful sports-tipping business!

You will have a setup which is almost like a site
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._


----------

